# The future predicted



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I sometimes feel we have been there before. Not quite de ja view but smacks of prophesies of doom and gloom.

1984 by George Orwell could see how Microsoft is controlling us.
The Prisoner with Patrick McGohan where we have all become just numbers.
Mad Max could see how the Middle East would erupt over oil.

I guess there are other examples...???

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not sure about future but I will throw in "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it" very prescient today in my opinion. As we see the far right rising across Europe in the wake of our generation's great depression.

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Funny that, think of a problem and sure enough if you look long enough you will find someone somewhere has said something that matches the situation.

Who said history repeats itself. Maybe those who look into the past for answers rather than peer into the future for solutions.

Reflective moods maybe.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooooerrr


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry kev, it is just one of those days.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Don't fret or worry - come the EMP we'll have other stuff to worry about


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

If it's deja vu, we don't have to worry. Mankind has survived and improved his lot overall, ergo life should continue to improve.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Or as I used to say - "It's deja vu all over again" (again)

Cheers

Dave


----------

